# Chance of twins after FET



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

A series of daft questions, mainly daft because DH and I are "not having anymore children" (but might if we could afford it) but...  we have three good quality Day 3 embies so I feel never say never, and I am just curious about how a cycle happens with three embryos.  It is hard looking at my twins and thinking that the seeds of lives like that are in the freezer in Bristol although as far as the moral issue goes, my opinion is that they are not lives until they have attached to my womb but I still feel odd that they are there.  In fact, I would love another baby (singleton!):

When is FET medicated rather than natural and is natural cheaper?

How many embies would be thawed?

I read on another post that 70% thaw rate is about standard but does that depend on initial grade of embryos?

Our first ICSI cycle resulted in my gorgeous twins who are nearly a year old.  Considering the fact that we are "not having anymore" twins would defnitely be a no no.  Supposing all three embies survive the thaw, would it be mad to have more than one embryo put back, and if so can you just thaw one at a time?

Has anybody out there been in the same situation (ie had twins and couldn't cope with that again?)

I would love any advice

Love Alice


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Alice

I know where you're coming from - we didn't want to risk twins either so opted for single embryo transfer in this natural FET cycle (yes it is cheaper than medicated and also much easier/less monitoring).  But, much to our dismay, we found that our frosties had been frozen in pairs after our ICSI last year, so they had to defrost 2 even though we only wanted one transferred.  You would need to check with your clinic as to how yours are frozen.

Both of ours survived the thaw, one was put back but they did try to take the other to blast so they could refreeze it (sadly it didn't make it though)

Good luck, whatever you decide   

x


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for your repsonse - I am sorry your second embryo didn't make it but I really hope you get a BFP.  Sounds like I need to talk to our consultant, but I doubt we will get that far.

Good luck

Alice


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, with regards to the cost of FET I am on a medicated one as my periods have a tendancy to do their own thing and we had to have a specific date set for transfer as we needed to book the time off of work. Our ivf's have cost us approx 6-6.5k each and this fet is costing us £1200 so a LOT cheaper.

Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------

